# Why Oberon?



## buyonamazon (Jun 19, 2011)

Just curious to get some opinions here. Why and what everyone t







hinks about Oberon cases. Sounds like they're the best on here?


----------



## lindakc (Sep 11, 2010)

They are exceptional in terms of beauty, quality, durability, ability to protect my Kindle and customer service.  I am also partial to purchasing products that are handcrafted in the US by a family-own and run company.


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

I think they give the best protection out of all the cases I have seen.  The case goes beyond the sides and corners of the Kindle protecting the Kindle if is should hit on an edge.

I find Oberons really easy to hold.  Usually I am not actually "holding" the Kindle but have a finger in the pocket and balancing the device, I don't feel the weight of the Kindle.  I recently bought the Amazon lighted cover and couldn't wait to get back over to an Oberon.

I've had my three Oberons for awhile but still spend time admiring their beauty.

Since I have been on the boards Oberon has tried to help every person that has received an Oberon that they were not happy with.


----------



## tinabelle (Nov 8, 2008)

I would agree with other posters about Oberon Designs.  The quality of the workmanship is top notch and the leather feels so wonderful in your hands.  And I, too, like to support craftspeople in the USA.  I own a large journal cover, too, that I have had for years and it is still in top notch shape.  I recently bought a K3 so I needed a new cover.  Bought one from Amazon and am not all that thrilled so am going back to Oberon.


----------



## John Dorian (Jul 23, 2011)

I don't have an Oberon, but from what I have seen, they do look very nice.


----------



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

Are there criteria that you are looking for in a case?  There are many options depending on your preferences.


----------



## Okkoto86 (Oct 29, 2010)

Because its quite simply the best Kindle case that money can buy.  I have never owned a gadget accessory that went with its target device so well.  In my mind they are the same device, I wont ever own a kindle that's not in an Oberon again.  I took the kindle out the other day to show someone and it felt so alien, like ripping the pages out of a hard cover book!   lol


----------



## Tom_HC99 (May 6, 2011)

Oberon is very classy and has a variety of styles.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

I'm on my third Oberon (K2 had a fern gingko cover, DX a sky blue peacock cover and my K3 has a sky blue wraparound Hosukai Wave).. and I find them a perfect blend of function and beauty.

They make me so happy..  and they protect my Kindles too.

Throw in a charm for your fingers to fondle while you read..


----------



## Kappy (Jul 27, 2011)

I've had some Oberon journal covers. They're very nice quality. I assume that translates over into their Kindle covers as well, but that's precisely why I'm not getting one: I don't want to draw more attention to my Kindle than necessary. I don't want it to be more attractive to those who want to pick it up and fondle it or steal it.


----------



## Tippy (Dec 8, 2008)

Like many, I have tried different covers.  Oberon by far is the best workmanship and quality.  It just feels solid and good in my hands without being bulky or cumbersome.  Their designs are interesting and fun.  And yet, the real fun lies inside the cover, my Kindle.  I also like the fact that it is an American family business.

Covers and other accessories are very personal.  Whatever you choose, enjoy!


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2011)

At first, I didn't like the idea of spending half the cost of the device on an accessory, but I can't think of owning a kindle without an Oberon. When I take it out of the case to show people how thin it is, it looks so naked without it. I love the company as well. They provide an awesome product at a very reasonable price and with good customer service to boot.


----------



## magicabooks (Jul 20, 2011)

It seems pretty pricey, but the designs are nice and it they look very sturdy. You probably wouldn't have to invest in another cover after owning one of these.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I had one for my K1. . .it didn't seem at all odd to spend $75 to protect a $359 device, and the cover that came with the k1 wasn't that great.  

I had one as well for my DX and it worked well. . .that's a larger device, also relatively expensive even now, so the price seems still fairly reasonable.  Full disclosure, though: I was able to be a 'beta tester' for Oberon's DX design so I didn't actually have to pay for it.

They are uniformly well made and definitely protect the devices they're designed to protect. 

But, at this point, I would probably not purchase one for a Kindle.  The styling of the K1 was not that great in my mind and the Oberon cover helped make it a little fancier.  But I really like the styling of the existing Kindle and just don't want to add the bulk and weight that an Oberon cover would do.  I went with the Amazon cover and have been completely satisfied with the protection it offers.  My son has a cover from CrazyOn Digital and is happy with it as well.


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

I go for Oberons because they're the prettiest Kindle cases I've seen and I'm shallow like that.   Others looks perfectly nice to me but they don't have that special "Wow!" factor the Oberons have. Everybody comments on my Oberon cover and on the one I got my mom.


----------



## Sheldon (Feb 4, 2011)

Every time I have my Oberon clad kindle in my hands I admire it and am happy I bought a Oberon. There is something special about the product line.


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

Ann in Arlington said:


> But I really like the styling of the existing Kindle and just don't want to add *the bulk and weight * that an Oberon cover would do.


As handsome as they are, these are my thoughts too.

(And they're pretty expensive, _for me_...I got a skin, a lightwt. cover I really like, and a light...for the same price or less)


----------



## CNDudley (May 14, 2010)

And then to top off the Oberon cover, I see Borsa Bella sells a large e-reader bag that will fit a Kindle in an Oberon. Borsa Bella is at our local Bellevue Arts Fair this weekend, and I was admiring the iPad case a friend bought:










Says the fabric is machine-washable and mildew-resistant. I inherited my hub's plain black case, so I do have some cover envy.

http://www.borsabella.com/ereader-bags/original-e-reader-bag/category/14/original-e-reader-bag/e-reader-bags


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

CNDudley said:


> And then to top off the Oberon cover, I see Borsa Bella sells a large e-reader bag that will fit a Kindle in an Oberon. Borsa Bella is at our local Bellevue Arts Fair this weekend, and I was admiring the iPad case a friend bought:


DANG! I was thinking of going to that this yesterday, but we got involved in doing other things. I'm supposed to go to practice today and am waiting for the rain to stop  It is supposed to clear, but if it doesnt.........

Thanks for the reminder! And the bag is lovely.


----------



## MagentaSunset (Oct 1, 2010)

I own 4 different Oberon covers for my Kindle and 3 of my Apple devices.  They are beautifully made and wonderfully durable.  I never fail to get compliments on them and I feel my devices are exceptionally well protected.  The customer service is excellent.  .  The products more than live up to their reputation!


----------



## kevin63 (Feb 10, 2009)

I have several Oberon items (iPad cover, kindle cover, journals, organizer, cell phone case). They have proven more than once to protect my device when I've dropped it. I also like the color and designs of the product. The customer service has been great. 

For me, they are worth the cost and I don't hesitate ordering one whenever I get a new device.


----------



## hakimast (Jul 23, 2011)

Holy Christ!  Oberon cases are so fantastic!


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Just what others have said. My father has sat on my kindle twice & I believe that the Oberon Case saved my kindle. I had paid the $399 for both the K1 & the K2. Thankfully, the price dropped on the kindle lower for the K3. I did have the Amazon lighted case for my K3, but passed that on to my father when I got him a K3. I loved the light on the Amazon case & I liked the Apple Green color, & I felt my kindle was protected, but the leather was not as soft & pretty as the Oberon. I still have an Oberon on my K1. I use my Oberon that I  used to have on my K2 to hold a small pad of paper.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

I agree with the other Oberon fans here. I had two different ones for my K2 and now have another one for my K3. The only thing that I wish the Oberons had that they don't is a built-in light. I think the quality of the Oberons is wonderful, and I truly appreciate the beauty and craftsmanship, and well as the fact that Oberon is a family owned and operated company.


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

My Kindle and I travel a lot of places, so it made sense to buy something that would protect it from bumps and scratches. It also gives my Kindle a personalized touch - Oberon has so many designs and colors to choose from. And as far as quality, I could see it lasting for years and years.


----------



## John Dorian (Jul 23, 2011)

The thing about Oberon cases that makes me skittish is that they are in fact pretty. I would almost prefer a concrete block for a casing, because I don't have to worry about damaging it. You know? Provides protection that you don't need to protect


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

John Dorian said:


> The thing about Oberon cases that makes me skittish is that they are in fact pretty. I would almost prefer a concrete block for a casing, because I don't have to worry about damaging it. You know? Provides protection that you don't need to protect


I've had 3 Oberons now, and taken my Kindle with me everywhere. (I literally don't leave home without it.) It's been shoved in my purse hundreds of times, as well as transported in other ways. My Oberon still looks perfect.


----------



## Tara Maya (Nov 4, 2010)

CNDudley said:


> And then to top off the Oberon cover, I see Borsa Bella sells a large e-reader bag that will fit a Kindle in an Oberon. Borsa Bella is at our local Bellevue Arts Fair this weekend, and I was admiring the iPad case a friend bought:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those look very nice.


----------



## inBOOK (Jun 7, 2011)

Great protection and more and more design options from inBOOK.  Like Oberon, hand made in the USA, but light weight and superior protection. www.goinbook.com


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Yes, Melissa makes great Borsa Bella bags.


----------



## Leilani (Jun 20, 2011)

inBOOK said:


> Great protection and more and more design options from inBOOK. Like Oberon, hand made in the USA, but light weight and superior protection. www.goinbook.com


You're really into self promotion.


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

CNDudley said:


> And then to top off the Oberon cover, I see Borsa Bella sells a large e-reader bag that will fit a Kindle in an Oberon. Borsa Bella is at our local Bellevue Arts Fair this weekend, and I was admiring the iPad case a friend bought:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A woman (I assume) at work has an insulated lunch bag from this company....it's gawgeous! I see it in the fridge all the time. Unfortunately I have a few insulated lunch bags so I dont need another


----------



## BlondeStylus (Jan 28, 2011)

I very much want an Oberon but for the life of me cannot make a descision as to which one!
Someday I'll just jump instead of merely putting in a toe.  I love them all.  To those of you
who have more than one Oberon>>>


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

John Dorian said:


> The thing about Oberon cases that makes me skittish is that they are in fact pretty. I would almost prefer a concrete block for a casing, because I don't have to worry about damaging it. You know? Provides protection that you don't need to protect


LOL

Me too. Was thinking the same thing. For me, it's about practicality and ergonomics (altho I was totally sucked in by the whole "skin" thing and I love my skin.....was a big decision! )


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

Cindy416 said:


> I've had 3 Oberons now, and taken my Kindle with me everywhere. (I literally don't leave home without it.) It's been shoved in my purse hundreds of times, as well as transported in other ways. My Oberon still looks perfect.


I don't "baby" my Oberon at all. It still looks great!


----------



## SamIam (Mar 3, 2011)

I have one, and it is really good quality and looks great


----------



## kschles (Feb 10, 2011)

inBOOK said:


> Great protection and more and more design options from inBOOK. Like Oberon, hand made in the USA, but light weight and superior protection. www.goinbook.com


Just a friendly tip. Why not start a new thread about your product? Plenty of other company reps do. Your new cases look interesting. Don't try and hi-jack an existing thread - it tends to rub people the wrong way.


----------



## Pinworms (Oct 20, 2010)

I'm actually not a big fan of the Oberon covers.  My girlfriend's mother has one, and I vastly prefer my cover (which costs about $10).  For one, the Oberon is on the heavier side of covers which is a big deal if you hold up your Kindle to read for 1 hour+.  Secondly, the Oberon increases the size enough so that I can't fit it into my pocket anymore.  And lastly, I know its a matter of taste, but they look kind of gaudy to me.


----------



## unitbit (Jul 22, 2011)

It is odd, I've never been a fan of cases before but after checking out some recent postings (and see a klear kase) I think I'm in love... uh oh!


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

I have two Oberon Covers, one for a K1 and one for a DXG, and an Oberon sleeve for my K3. I find the K3 is comfortable to hold and doesn't need a cover but I want protection for my Kindle when it is not in use. 

I have used my Oberon when traveling, at the beach, in backpacks, in boxes, car camping, on boats, and many other places and the covers look great.


----------



## ebookeditingpro (Jul 22, 2011)

I bought an Oberon because I love my Kindle and thought it deserved the best. It doesn't have an overpowering "leather" smell, feels rich and wonderful, and the designs are gorgeous. I want to buy another one, but I'm so attached to my roses design, I can't part with it. I also love the pewter clasp the company uses. Every time I pick it up I smile. I've had mine for a couple of years and it still looks fantastic. I'm glad to see a U.S. company succeed so well!


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

ebookeditingpro said:


> I bought an Oberon because I love my Kindle and thought it deserved the best. It doesn't have an overpowering "leather" smell, feels rich and wonderful, and the designs are gorgeous. I want to buy another one, but I'm so attached to my roses design, I can't part with it. I also love the pewter clasp the company uses. Every time I pick it up I smile. I've had mine for a couple of years and it still looks fantastic. I'm glad to see a U.S. company succeed so well!


I agree. I have Avenue of Trees (in the fern color), and it's the 3rd Oberon I've had. All have been exquisite, and, too, smile when I pick mine up. I love that Oberon Design is a small, family-owned company that takes immense pride in its work.


----------



## Mark46 (Jan 2, 2011)

Quality. Period.


----------



## JeanneB (Aug 31, 2009)

My new Oberon DaVinci is on its way...delivery is expected on Friday.  I am wondering how long it takes the leather to soften up and bend back and disappear behind the cover when I read.  I hope it does this.  I wish it had a light, but I plan to use my little Mighty Bright light on the cover.  

Has anyone seen a DaVinci in SkyBlue?  I am trying to put it out of my head, otherwise its gonna be a long week


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

JeanneB said:


> My new Oberon DaVinci is on its way...delivery is expected on Friday. I am wondering how long it takes the leather to soften up and bend back and disappear behind the cover when I read. I hope it does this. I wish it had a light, but I plan to use my little Mighty Bright light on the cover.
> 
> Has anyone seen a DaVinci in SkyBlue? I am trying to put it out of my head, otherwise its gonna be a long week


I've had 3 Oberons, and all have bent back and disappeared behind the cover when I read. I bet you'll be able to do that with yours soon. I have an Amazon cover w/light, but I can't slip my left hand between the pocket and the cover when I bend it back like I can with my Oberon, so I don't use the Amazon one unless I need a light. (Of course, the Amazon cover doesn't have a pocket, so that explains the problem.)


----------



## Tippy (Dec 8, 2008)

Quality and beauty.  I love my red paisely.


----------



## HeatherG (Aug 6, 2011)

I simply love the tactile feel of the Oberon cover.


----------



## Sharon Red (Jul 23, 2011)

CNDudley said:


> And then to top off the Oberon cover, I see Borsa Bella sells a large e-reader bag that will fit a Kindle in an Oberon. Borsa Bella is at our local Bellevue Arts Fair this weekend, and I was admiring the iPad case a friend bought:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love how this looks!


----------



## JeanneB (Aug 31, 2009)

Tippy....How long have you had your Red Paisley?  Is it broken in, and does it fold completely back and disappear?  Mine arrives Friday.... 4 more days!!!  I can't wait!


----------



## unitbit (Jul 22, 2011)

CNDudley said:


> And then to top off the Oberon cover, I see Borsa Bella sells a large e-reader bag that will fit a Kindle in an Oberon. Borsa Bella is at our local Bellevue Arts Fair this weekend, and I was admiring the iPad case a friend bought:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh my my wife would LOVE this.


----------

